# Fischerprüfung in WESEL



## tuttilutti (18. November 2007)

Hallo,

habe am 27.11.2007 meine Prüfung in Wesel,kann mir einer sagen wie der Praktische Teil dort abläuft?????
Vielleicht kommt ja einer aus dem Kreis Wesel der die Prüfung dort schon abgelegt hat.

Mfg


----------



## swift (23. November 2007)

*AW: Fischerprüfung in WESEL*

In Wesel muss man glaub ich nur die Sachen hinlegen, nicht zusammenbauen, jedenfalls laut meinem Seminarleiter, wenn ich das so richtig in Erinnerung habe. Eine Stadt weiter siehts leider anders aus da muss man die Ruten noch zusammenbauen, leider bin ich davon betroffen. :q Also cool down and take it easy. #6


----------

